# Mailing between Mexico and USA



## JetLee

Shipping to Mexico via big carriers such as Fedex, DHL or UPS are expensive and tedious. America Ship (www.america-ship.com) provides the best solution. The shipping cost is almost domestic. You can use our cost calculator.

Just ship your mails to our warehouses on the border, then we forward to your destination. We handle custom clearance for. Absolutely hassle free. Fast and reliable. See our testimonials.


----------

